# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Ο σύντροφος μου νομίζω πάσχει από φοβία δέσμευσης....

## Ανθή

Καλησπέρα είμαι νέο μέλος και είναι πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε σαιτ.... Όμως πραγματικά νιώθω σε απόγνωση.... Έχω σχέση με ένα παλικάρι 2 χρόνια τώρα 30 ετών εκείνος 25 εγώ.... Γενικά από την αρχή της σχέσης μας είχε δόσει σημάδια π.χ όταν τον ρωτούσα για το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μεταξύ μας όλο έλεγε θα δείξει ο καιρός κ η πορεία... Ενώ όλα έδειχναν ότι είχαμε σχέση δεν ήθελε να το πει.. Μετά από 3 μήνες που όλα δείχνουν ότι ήμαστε ζευγάρι εγώ είχα φρικάρει που δν ήξερα τι συμβαίνει γτ γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω ξεκάθαρα πράγματα... Τέλος πάντων μετά από 3 μήνες μετά από έναν μικρό καβγά μ είπε πως ναι ήμαστε μαζί αλλά δεν θέλει να βάλει την ταμπέλα σχέση γτ όπως ισχυρίστηκε δεν του αρέσει αυτή η λέξη... Τέλος πάντων το προσπέρασα κ γενικά από την αρχή έκανα πλ υπομονή καθώς οι συναντήσεις μας ήταν πλ περιορισμένες 1 φορά την εβδομαδα για λίγες ώρες για έναν καφέ ή ένα ποτό... Είχαμε μια απόσταση τον 40 Χιλ οπότε το δικαιολογούσα εν μέρη... Όμως όταν φτάσαμε να ήμαστε 6-7 μήνες μαζί και να είναι μόνο κάθε Σάββατο σαν να είμαι σε πρόγραμμα είχα φρικάρει κ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τον παρακαλαω να βρεθούμε μεσοβδόμαδα κ εκείνος να νιώθει πίεση δεν το έλεγε αλλά το καταλάβαινα... Τέλος πάντων με παααααρα πολύ υπομονή κ αγάπη π νιώθω τα ξεπεράσαμε όλα αυτά κ πλέον ήμαστε σε ένα στάδιο που έχουμε γνωρίσει τους γονείς μ συζητάει να το πάμε ποιο σοβαρά... Βέβαια αυτές τις συζητήσεις τις ξεκινάω πάντα πρώτη εγώ κ κάπου νιώθω κ άσχημα για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο... Πάνω σε μια κουβέντα μ είχε πει να κάνουμε αρραβώνα φθινοπώρο μετά το πήγε Χριστούγεννα... Συμφώνησα σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση που είπαμε θα το συζητήσουμε μετά το καλοκαίρι κ φυσικά την ξεκίνησα πάλι εγώ μου τα άλλαζε πάλι ότι δεν θέλει αρραβώνα αλλά έναν λόγο τυπικό να καλύψουμε τους γονείς κ πως δεν θέλει να την ξανά πατήσει (ήταν αρραβωνισσμενος στο παρελθόν!) κ πως θέλει να είναι σίγουρος κ μπλα μπλα... Στην ουσία μ είπε ότι δν είναι σίγουρος για εμένα κ. Ας μην το είπε ξεκάθαρα... Με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα... Κάθε φορά μ λέει ότι νιώθει πίεση κ τέτοια... Δεν μπορώ άλλο είναι πολύ ψυχοφθωρο όλο αυτό π περνάω μια κρύο μια ζεστή μια είσαι η γυναίκα της ζωής μου θέλω να ήμαστε για πάντα μαζί κ μια πιέζομαι φοβάμαι μην την ξανά πατήσω... 1.5 χρόνο έκανα υπομονή για να νιώσω ποιο πολύ τα συναισθήματα του καθώς δεν εκδηλώνεται είναι πολύ κλειστός κ ντροπαλός... Στην σχέση μας είναι σωστός δν μ έχει δόσει το παραμικρό δικαίωμα ποτέ. Και πλέον έχουμε μια κανονική σχέση εδώ κ 1 χρόνο καθώς έχουμε ξεπεράσει το κάθε Σάββατο.... Και πλέον η μένω εγώ σε αυτόν κάποιες μέρες η αυτός σε εμένα.... Συνήθως πσκ... πάμε διακοπές μαζί εκδρομές κτλ αλλά κάτι που δεν κάναμε τον πρώτο χρόνο ήταν μόνο το κάθε Σάββατο...!! Αλλά προβλήματα δν έχουμε στην σχέση μας αλλά αυτό που πάντα νιώθει άγχος κ πίεση όταν η κουβέντα πάει στο κάτι ποιο σοβαρό αν δν θέλει καλύτερα να το πει κ όχι να προσπαθεί να το αναβάλει γενικός..!! Σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!!

----------


## broken heart 1985

> Καλησπέρα είμαι νέο μέλος και είναι πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε σαιτ.... Όμως πραγματικά νιώθω σε απόγνωση.... Έχω σχέση με ένα παλικάρι 2 χρόνια τώρα 30 ετών εκείνος 25 εγώ.... Γενικά από την αρχή της σχέσης μας είχε δόσει σημάδια π.χ όταν τον ρωτούσα για το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μεταξύ μας όλο έλεγε θα δείξει ο καιρός κ η πορεία... Ενώ όλα έδειχναν ότι είχαμε σχέση δεν ήθελε να το πει.. Μετά από 3 μήνες που όλα δείχνουν ότι ήμαστε ζευγάρι εγώ είχα φρικάρει που δν ήξερα τι συμβαίνει γτ γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω ξεκάθαρα πράγματα... Τέλος πάντων μετά από 3 μήνες μετά από έναν μικρό καβγά μ είπε πως ναι ήμαστε μαζί αλλά δεν θέλει να βάλει την ταμπέλα σχέση γτ όπως ισχυρίστηκε δεν του αρέσει αυτή η λέξη... Τέλος πάντων το προσπέρασα κ γενικά από την αρχή έκανα πλ υπομονή καθώς οι συναντήσεις μας ήταν πλ περιορισμένες 1 φορά την εβδομαδα για λίγες ώρες για έναν καφέ ή ένα ποτό... Είχαμε μια απόσταση τον 40 Χιλ οπότε το δικαιολογούσα εν μέρη... Όμως όταν φτάσαμε να ήμαστε 6-7 μήνες μαζί και να είναι μόνο κάθε Σάββατο σαν να είμαι σε πρόγραμμα είχα φρικάρει κ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τον παρακαλαω να βρεθούμε μεσοβδόμαδα κ εκείνος να νιώθει πίεση δεν το έλεγε αλλά το καταλάβαινα... Τέλος πάντων με παααααρα πολύ υπομονή κ αγάπη π νιώθω τα ξεπεράσαμε όλα αυτά κ πλέον ήμαστε σε ένα στάδιο που έχουμε γνωρίσει τους γονείς μ συζητάει να το πάμε ποιο σοβαρά... Βέβαια αυτές τις συζητήσεις τις ξεκινάω πάντα πρώτη εγώ κ κάπου νιώθω κ άσχημα για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο... Πάνω σε μια κουβέντα μ είχε πει να κάνουμε αρραβώνα φθινοπώρο μετά το πήγε Χριστούγεννα... Συμφώνησα σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση που είπαμε θα το συζητήσουμε μετά το καλοκαίρι κ φυσικά την ξεκίνησα πάλι εγώ μου τα άλλαζε πάλι ότι δεν θέλει αρραβώνα αλλά έναν λόγο τυπικό να καλύψουμε τους γονείς κ πως δεν θέλει να την ξανά πατήσει (ήταν αρραβωνισσμενος στο παρελθόν!) κ πως θέλει να είναι σίγουρος κ μπλα μπλα... Στην ουσία μ είπε ότι δν είναι σίγουρος για εμένα κ. Ας μην το είπε ξεκάθαρα... Με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα... Κάθε φορά μ λέει ότι νιώθει πίεση κ τέτοια... Δεν μπορώ άλλο είναι πολύ ψυχοφθωρο όλο αυτό π περνάω μια κρύο μια ζεστή μια είσαι η γυναίκα της ζωής μου θέλω να ήμαστε για πάντα μαζί κ μια πιέζομαι φοβάμαι μην την ξανά πατήσω... 1.5 χρόνο έκανα υπομονή για να νιώσω ποιο πολύ τα συναισθήματα του καθώς δεν εκδηλώνεται είναι πολύ κλειστός κ ντροπαλός... Στην σχέση μας είναι σωστός δν μ έχει δόσει το παραμικρό δικαίωμα ποτέ. Και πλέον έχουμε μια κανονική σχέση εδώ κ 1 χρόνο καθώς έχουμε ξεπεράσει το κάθε Σάββατο.... Και πλέον η μένω εγώ σε αυτόν κάποιες μέρες η αυτός σε εμένα.... Συνήθως πσκ... πάμε διακοπές μαζί εκδρομές κτλ αλλά κάτι που δεν κάναμε τον πρώτο χρόνο ήταν μόνο το κάθε Σάββατο...!! Αλλά προβλήματα δν έχουμε στην σχέση μας αλλά αυτό που πάντα νιώθει άγχος κ πίεση όταν η κουβέντα πάει στο κάτι ποιο σοβαρό αν δν θέλει καλύτερα να το πει κ όχι να προσπαθεί να το αναβάλει γενικός..!! Σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!!


Σε όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις έχω συμπεράνει πως ο φίλος σου δεν ξέρει τι θέλει και τι του γίνεται. Αναφέρεις ότι ήταν αρραβωνιασμένος πριν από εσένα, πληγώθηκε και χώρισε και μετά κάνει σχέση μαζί σου. Ίσως έκανε βιαστικά την επόμενη σχέση μαζί σου και δεν ήταν έτοιμος. Πολλοί άνθρωποι ενώ δεν έχουν συνέλθει από έναν χωρισμό μεταπηδούν σε κάτι καινούργιο για να γιατρευθούν. ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ. Επειδή από τη μία τον καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχω καεί και γω, νιώθει διστακτικά για κάτι επίσημο ξανά ( εξ ου που ούτε τη λέξη σχέση δεν θέλει να ακούει). Τότε πως ονομάζει αυτό που έχετε εδώ και 2 χρόνια κιόλας; Εμένα προσωπικά με ξενερώνει απίστευτα ο τρόπος του για 30 χρονών που είναι.Εσένα αυτό φυσικά δεν σε καλύπτει και ούτε σου αρέσει. Μπορείς κάλλιστα να αποχωρίσεις αφού δεν σου ταιριάζει κάτι τέτοιο. Χαλάρωσε 25 είσαι. Μακάρι να ήμουν και γω.

----------


## kostas76

> Καλησπέρα είμαι νέο μέλος και είναι πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε σαιτ.... Όμως πραγματικά νιώθω σε απόγνωση.... Έχω σχέση με ένα παλικάρι 2 χρόνια τώρα 30 ετών εκείνος 25 εγώ.... Γενικά από την αρχή της σχέσης μας είχε δόσει σημάδια π.χ όταν τον ρωτούσα για το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μεταξύ μας όλο έλεγε θα δείξει ο καιρός κ η πορεία... Ενώ όλα έδειχναν ότι είχαμε σχέση δεν ήθελε να το πει.. Μετά από 3 μήνες που όλα δείχνουν ότι ήμαστε ζευγάρι εγώ είχα φρικάρει που δν ήξερα τι συμβαίνει γτ γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω ξεκάθαρα πράγματα... Τέλος πάντων μετά από 3 μήνες μετά από έναν μικρό καβγά μ είπε πως ναι ήμαστε μαζί αλλά δεν θέλει να βάλει την ταμπέλα σχέση γτ όπως ισχυρίστηκε δεν του αρέσει αυτή η λέξη... Τέλος πάντων το προσπέρασα κ γενικά από την αρχή έκανα πλ υπομονή καθώς οι συναντήσεις μας ήταν πλ περιορισμένες 1 φορά την εβδομαδα για λίγες ώρες για έναν καφέ ή ένα ποτό... Είχαμε μια απόσταση τον 40 Χιλ οπότε το δικαιολογούσα εν μέρη... Όμως όταν φτάσαμε να ήμαστε 6-7 μήνες μαζί και να είναι μόνο κάθε Σάββατο σαν να είμαι σε πρόγραμμα είχα φρικάρει κ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τον παρακαλαω να βρεθούμε μεσοβδόμαδα κ εκείνος να νιώθει πίεση δεν το έλεγε αλλά το καταλάβαινα... Τέλος πάντων με παααααρα πολύ υπομονή κ αγάπη π νιώθω τα ξεπεράσαμε όλα αυτά κ πλέον ήμαστε σε ένα στάδιο που έχουμε γνωρίσει τους γονείς μ συζητάει να το πάμε ποιο σοβαρά... Βέβαια αυτές τις συζητήσεις τις ξεκινάω πάντα πρώτη εγώ κ κάπου νιώθω κ άσχημα για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο... Πάνω σε μια κουβέντα μ είχε πει να κάνουμε αρραβώνα φθινοπώρο μετά το πήγε Χριστούγεννα... Συμφώνησα σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση που είπαμε θα το συζητήσουμε μετά το καλοκαίρι κ φυσικά την ξεκίνησα πάλι εγώ μου τα άλλαζε πάλι ότι δεν θέλει αρραβώνα αλλά έναν λόγο τυπικό να καλύψουμε τους γονείς κ πως δεν θέλει να την ξανά πατήσει (ήταν αρραβωνισσμενος στο παρελθόν!) κ πως θέλει να είναι σίγουρος κ μπλα μπλα... Στην ουσία μ είπε ότι δν είναι σίγουρος για εμένα κ. Ας μην το είπε ξεκάθαρα... Με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα... Κάθε φορά μ λέει ότι νιώθει πίεση κ τέτοια... Δεν μπορώ άλλο είναι πολύ ψυχοφθωρο όλο αυτό π περνάω μια κρύο μια ζεστή μια είσαι η γυναίκα της ζωής μου θέλω να ήμαστε για πάντα μαζί κ μια πιέζομαι φοβάμαι μην την ξανά πατήσω... 1.5 χρόνο έκανα υπομονή για να νιώσω ποιο πολύ τα συναισθήματα του καθώς δεν εκδηλώνεται είναι πολύ κλειστός κ ντροπαλός... Στην σχέση μας είναι σωστός δν μ έχει δόσει το παραμικρό δικαίωμα ποτέ. Και πλέον έχουμε μια κανονική σχέση εδώ κ 1 χρόνο καθώς έχουμε ξεπεράσει το κάθε Σάββατο.... Και πλέον η μένω εγώ σε αυτόν κάποιες μέρες η αυτός σε εμένα.... Συνήθως πσκ... πάμε διακοπές μαζί εκδρομές κτλ αλλά κάτι που δεν κάναμε τον πρώτο χρόνο ήταν μόνο το κάθε Σάββατο...!! Αλλά προβλήματα δν έχουμε στην σχέση μας αλλά αυτό που πάντα νιώθει άγχος κ πίεση όταν η κουβέντα πάει στο κάτι ποιο σοβαρό αν δν θέλει καλύτερα να το πει κ όχι να προσπαθεί να το αναβάλει γενικός..!! Σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!!


Καλησπέρα άνθη! 
Είσαι ακόμα μικρή και δεν χρειάζεται να βιάζεσαι γενικότερα, θα έρθουν όλα στην ώρα τους αν έρθουν.. να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι δεν παρακαλάς ποτέ κανέναν και για τίποτα.. προφανώς να σου λέει κάποιες δικαιολογίες ώστε να έχει χρόνο να σε δει καλύτερα, και είναι σίγουρος για την απόφαση του.
Η να μην είναι σίγουρος για τον δικό εαυτό, να μη παίρνει τις σωστές αποφάσεις που χρειάζεται.
Αυτός που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεται το δείχνει με κάθε πράξη, και όχι να αποφεύγει κάθε είδους συζήτηση.
Βάλτε τα όλα κάτω και και βρείτε μια λύση, τι ζητάει ο καθένας από την ζωή του.


Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ανθή

Πλέον του έχει φύγει αυτό το κόμπλεξ με την λέξη... Σχέση το λέει κανονικά.... Λέει θέλει να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί οικογένεια κτλ κ το πιστεύω ότι το εννοεί... Αλλά θεωρω ότι θα μείνει στα λόγια όλο αυτό γτ από τον φόβο του στο τέλος θα χωρίσουμε δυστυχώς...

----------


## kostas76

> Πλέον του έχει φύγει αυτό το κόμπλεξ με την λέξη... Σχέση το λέει κανονικά.... Λέει θέλει να κάνουμε πράγματα μαζί οικογένεια κτλ κ το πιστεύω ότι το εννοεί... Αλλά θεωρω ότι θα μείνει στα λόγια όλο αυτό γτ από τον φόβο του στο τέλος θα χωρίσουμε δυστυχώς...


Από το να κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος ζωής, προτιμότερο είναι να βρεις από την σχέση που θα είναι χτισμένη πάνω σε άμμο.. έτσι το βλέπω εγώ.
Πολλά λόγια δεν χρειάζεται γενικότερα, πράξεις να βλέπεις να γίνονται, εκεί θα δεις αν σε θέλει πραγματικά στην διάρκεια της ζωής τού.
( Δεν παρακαλάς κανέναν, νόμος!)
Όποιος θέλει μένει στην ζωή σου, με την αξία του.. είσαι μόλις 25, εγώ αν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου ,δεν θα σκεφτόμουν τίποτα απ' ολα αυτα, θα είχα φύγει πριν καν αρχίσει.

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ανθή

Ευχαριστώ πολύ kostas76 και broken heart για τις απαντήσεις.... Απλά θεωρώ ότι φοβάται να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αντέχω να συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ να κάνω υπομονή κ να πηγενω με τα νερά του για να μην νιώθει πίεση εκείνος... Δεν παρακαλάω αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.... Ίσα ίσα που εκείνο με παρακαλεί να μην το διαλύσω κ να κάνω υπομονή....

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Καλησπέρα είμαι νέο μέλος και είναι πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε σαιτ.... Όμως πραγματικά νιώθω σε απόγνωση.... Έχω σχέση με ένα παλικάρι 2 χρόνια τώρα 30 ετών εκείνος 25 εγώ.... Γενικά από την αρχή της σχέσης μας είχε δόσει σημάδια π.χ όταν τον ρωτούσα για το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μεταξύ μας όλο έλεγε θα δείξει ο καιρός κ η πορεία... Ενώ όλα έδειχναν ότι είχαμε σχέση δεν ήθελε να το πει.. Μετά από 3 μήνες που όλα δείχνουν ότι ήμαστε ζευγάρι εγώ είχα φρικάρει που δν ήξερα τι συμβαίνει γτ γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω ξεκάθαρα πράγματα... Τέλος πάντων μετά από 3 μήνες μετά από έναν μικρό καβγά μ είπε πως ναι ήμαστε μαζί αλλά δεν θέλει να βάλει την ταμπέλα σχέση γτ όπως ισχυρίστηκε δεν του αρέσει αυτή η λέξη... Τέλος πάντων το προσπέρασα κ γενικά από την αρχή έκανα πλ υπομονή καθώς οι συναντήσεις μας ήταν πλ περιορισμένες 1 φορά την εβδομαδα για λίγες ώρες για έναν καφέ ή ένα ποτό... Είχαμε μια απόσταση τον 40 Χιλ οπότε το δικαιολογούσα εν μέρη... Όμως όταν φτάσαμε να ήμαστε 6-7 μήνες μαζί και να είναι μόνο κάθε Σάββατο σαν να είμαι σε πρόγραμμα είχα φρικάρει κ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τον παρακαλαω να βρεθούμε μεσοβδόμαδα κ εκείνος να νιώθει πίεση δεν το έλεγε αλλά το καταλάβαινα... Τέλος πάντων με παααααρα πολύ υπομονή κ αγάπη π νιώθω τα ξεπεράσαμε όλα αυτά κ πλέον ήμαστε σε ένα στάδιο που έχουμε γνωρίσει τους γονείς μ συζητάει να το πάμε ποιο σοβαρά... Βέβαια αυτές τις συζητήσεις τις ξεκινάω πάντα πρώτη εγώ κ κάπου νιώθω κ άσχημα για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο... Πάνω σε μια κουβέντα μ είχε πει να κάνουμε αρραβώνα φθινοπώρο μετά το πήγε Χριστούγεννα... Συμφώνησα σε πρόσφατη συζήτηση που είπαμε θα το συζητήσουμε μετά το καλοκαίρι κ φυσικά την ξεκίνησα πάλι εγώ μου τα άλλαζε πάλι ότι δεν θέλει αρραβώνα αλλά έναν λόγο τυπικό να καλύψουμε τους γονείς κ πως δεν θέλει να την ξανά πατήσει (ήταν αρραβωνισσμενος στο παρελθόν!) κ πως θέλει να είναι σίγουρος κ μπλα μπλα... Στην ουσία μ είπε ότι δν είναι σίγουρος για εμένα κ. Ας μην το είπε ξεκάθαρα... Με πλήγωσε πάρα πολύ ένιωσα πολύ άσχημα... Κάθε φορά μ λέει ότι νιώθει πίεση κ τέτοια... Δεν μπορώ άλλο είναι πολύ ψυχοφθωρο όλο αυτό π περνάω μια κρύο μια ζεστή μια είσαι η γυναίκα της ζωής μου θέλω να ήμαστε για πάντα μαζί κ μια πιέζομαι φοβάμαι μην την ξανά πατήσω... 1.5 χρόνο έκανα υπομονή για να νιώσω ποιο πολύ τα συναισθήματα του καθώς δεν εκδηλώνεται είναι πολύ κλειστός κ ντροπαλός... Στην σχέση μας είναι σωστός δν μ έχει δόσει το παραμικρό δικαίωμα ποτέ. Και πλέον έχουμε μια κανονική σχέση εδώ κ 1 χρόνο καθώς έχουμε ξεπεράσει το κάθε Σάββατο.... Και πλέον η μένω εγώ σε αυτόν κάποιες μέρες η αυτός σε εμένα.... Συνήθως πσκ... πάμε διακοπές μαζί εκδρομές κτλ αλλά κάτι που δεν κάναμε τον πρώτο χρόνο ήταν μόνο το κάθε Σάββατο...!! Αλλά προβλήματα δν έχουμε στην σχέση μας αλλά αυτό που πάντα νιώθει άγχος κ πίεση όταν η κουβέντα πάει στο κάτι ποιο σοβαρό αν δν θέλει καλύτερα να το πει κ όχι να προσπαθεί να το αναβάλει γενικός..!! Σας παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!!


Είναι βολικό και συνηθισμένο σε μας τους ανθρώπους, όταν στις σχέσεις μας δεν πάνε τα πράγματα όπως θα θέλαμε, να ρίχνουμε την ευθύνη στους άλλους. Το να επωμιστούμε την ευθύνη των πράξεών μας, είναι άβολο, όμως είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να βελτιώσουμε την ποιότητα της ζωής μας και των σχέσεών μας.

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ενώ ο σύντροφός σου φαίνεται πως προχωράει, έστω με τους δικούς του ρυθμούς, μαζί σου, εσύ ζητάς κατά καιρούς προφορικές διαβεβαιώσεις, ότι έχετε σχέση, ότι το πάτε σοβαρά κλπ. Δε σε φτάνουν δηλαδή οι πράξεις οι οποίες έως τώρα σε γενικές γραμμές το αποδεικνύουν, θέλεις να τ' ακούς κιόλας.

Πως θα σου φαινόταν αν όλα αυτά που θέλεις να ζήσεις με το σύντροφό σου, πραγματοποιούνταν, χωρίς να τα εκφράζει λεκτικά;

----------


## Ανθή

Απλά αν δεν τα εκφράσω λεκτικά δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ.... Και αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει όταν Βρισκόμασταν κάθε Σάββατο... Εάν δν το έκανα θέμα θα συνέχιζε να ειναι κάθε Σάββατο...

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Απλά αν δεν τα εκφράσω λεκτικά δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ.... Και αυτό το έχω δοκιμάσει όταν Βρισκόμασταν κάθε Σάββατο... Εάν δν το έκανα θέμα θα συνέχιζε να ειναι κάθε Σάββατο...


Ναι, όμως είναι άλλο να εκφράζεις τη γνώμη σου και να θέτεις τα όριά σου και άλλο να ζητάς και να παρακαλάς.

Μπορείς να του πεις με όμορφο τρόπο ότι δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις εσαεί, με αναβολές κλπ, το πότε θα προχωρήσετε σε ποιο επίσημες καταστάσεις. Κάποια στιγμή η υπομονή από την πλευρά σου θα τελειώσει.

Όταν οι αντοχές σου θα έχουν τελειώσει, πες του πως εσύ έτσι θέλεις να πορευθείς, αν θέλει κι αυτός, έχει καλώς, αλλιώς χωρίζεται τα τσανάκια σας και πάτε παρακάτω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

(διπλό μνμ)

----------


## Natalia_sups

Θα στο πω απλά για να μην το βασανίζουμε, δεν είναι περίπλοκο: Δεν έχει φοβία δέσμευσης ο δικός σου γενικα. Νιώθει να πιέζεται και να πνίγεται και δεν ξέρω τι επειδή δεν του βγαινει η δέσμευση *μαζί σου.* Δεν τρελενεται. Είσαι ο άνθρωπος που τυχαίνει να είναι διαθέσιμος τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή στη ζωή του και περνάτε μια χαρά και το θέλεις εσύ οποτε σε προορίζει για δέσμευση με βάση την λογική του, όχι με τη καρδιά του. Οπότε την δέσμευση καθαυτη την θέλει καταβαθος, απλά ιδανικά θα την ήθελε με το σωστό άτομο... Για αυτό και κάθεται μαζί σου τόσο καιρό παρ'οτι κάτι μέσα του τον τσιγκλαει, εξ ου και το τσινισμα και το τσιγκελι στο κάθε επόμενο βήμα της σχέσης σας...αν δεν ήθελε όντως γενικά δεσμεύσεις δεν θα υπήρχε τρόπος να τον αναγκάσει κάνεις και τίποτα να προχωρήσει σε τέτοια μονοπάτια ούτε με το ζόρι. Στο είπε μπέσα: για εσένα δεν είναι σίγουρος, όχι για το αν θέλει δέσμευση...τα άλλα είναι μπαλώματα.
Από εκεί και πέρα το αν σε ικανοποιεί η δέσμευση βασισμένη στην λογική είναι δικό σου θέμα και δική σου απόφαση. Άμα του τραβάς τα βήματα δέσμευσης με το τσιγκελι ένα ενα πιστεύω πως ναι, πράγματι θα καταφέρεις να γίνετε παντρεμένοι με παιδάκια και ότι θελεις...κάποια στη θέση σου μπορεί να μην νιώθει καλά με αυτό, να μην το θέλει στη τελική, κάποια άλλη μπορεί να μην την νοιάζει το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι. Νομιζω πολλές το αγνοούν και δεν τις νοιαζει. Μπορεί να είσαι σε φάση της ζωής σου που να θες να το δεις πραγματιστικα το ζητημα. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να θέλει κι εκείνος...και σε βλέπω να σε τρώει κι εσένα μέσα σου η στάση του, οπότε γνώμη μου είναι να μην αγνοήσεις το ένστικτο σου και αυτή την άσχημη αίσθηση στο στομάχι σου ας πούμε...

----------


## elis

Η κουκλαρα ξαναγυρισε

----------


## elis

Ναταλακι εισαι η πιο γαμηστερη γκομενα που υπαρχει και θα υπαρξει λεφτα δεν ειχεσ αυτο ηταν το προβλημα σου

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
ο αρραβωνας δεν ειναι τπτ και δεν σε εξασφαλιζει κι απο τπτ.
αν το κανει για χαρη σου , για να μην γκρινιαζεις, ενω δεν το θελει πραγματικα, θα χαλασει κι αυτος ο αρραβωνας κι εσυ θα εχεις ανακοινωσει σε ολο σου το σοι οτι παντρευεσαι.
τι να τον κανεις τον αρραβωνα το 2018 νεο κοριτσι;;; μονο για να εκτιθεσαι ειναι, οτι εισαι καπαρωμενη.
αφου ειναι τοσο αρνητικος, θα φθειρει την σχεση σας μια ωρα αρχυτερα.
ηδη τον πιεζεις πολυ και παει σερνοντας η ολη κατασταση.
τι θα κερδισεις με εναν αρραβωνα; μονο που θα τον κανεις να νοιωσει εγκλωβισμενος και θα τον σπρωξεις να το διαλυσει.
οποιος ειναι βεβαιος και θελει να προχωρησει, ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.
κατσε οσο θελεις κι οσο νομιζεις μαζι του κι αν ειστε οντως ετοιμοι να κανετε οικογενεια μαζι, παντρευτειτε.
τι το ζαλιζετε;

----------


## Remedy

οτι τι δλδ; δεν μπορειτε να βγαινετε χωρις αρραβωνα για να μην σε κυνηγανε τα αδερφια σου;
αυτα στις ταινιες του 60 γινοντουσαν.
η μηπως δενε χετε κανει σεξ και εμτα τον αρραβωνα θα επιτρεπεται;
τι θα προσφερει; εξηγησε μας.
την γυναικα εκθετει ο αρραβωνας. 
αν χωρισετε η μιση πολη θα σε θυμαται αρραβωνιασμενη. γιατι να βαλεις σταμπα πανω σου; αν τον θελεις και σε θελει, παντρεψου τον.

----------


## Sonia

Πες αλήθεια, είσαι τρολ έτσι; 
25 χρονών και περίπου ενάμιση χρόνο με τον άνθρωπο όπως τα λες και προτεραιότητά σου είναι ο αρραβώνας; Πες μου ότι τα σημερινά 25χρονα δεν σκέφτονται έτσι, σε παρακαλώ, ήδη σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω χώρα. Σώνει και καλά να με στείλετε, να φύγω, να πάω αλλού....
λολ

----------


## elis

Καλυτερα απο εδω δεν εχει

----------


## Ανθή

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις το συζήτησα για άλλη μια φορά μαζί του... Θέλει να είναι μαζί μ λέει απλά θέλει τον χρόνο του κ να τον αφήσω να κάνει αυτός την συζήτηση ξανά... Του είπα ότι τον αγαπώ και θα περιμένω να νιώσει έτοιμος αλλά με τους δικούς μ όρους... Δεν θα τον περιμένω και μια ζωή όπως είπε κ η Ναταλία κ η υπομονή έχει τα όρια της...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οσο βλεπεις νοιωθεις εσυ οτι κατι δεν παει καλα, αλλο τοσο το νοιωθει κι αυτος. 
Δωσε τωρα βαση να δεις τι συμβαινει στο κεφαλι του:
Το γνωριζει οτι η αποψη σου για την σχεση σας ειναι ανησυχητική και «φοβασαι» μηπως φυγει.
Για αυτο τον λογο εσυ επιμένεις και «παρακαλάς» για επίσημη δέσμευση δηλ γαμο.
Πως μεταφράζεται αυτο στο αντρικό μυαλο; 
Οτι εσυ θεωρεις τον γαμο μια κατασταση οπου μπορεις να τον δέσεις και να μην φυγει μεσω της οικονομικής απειλής, παιδιων, η οτι αλλο.
Αν αυτος οντως φοβάται γενικως την δέσμευση, αυτο δεν γιατρεύεται με γαμο.
Αν εσυ φοβασαι μην φυγει, ουτε αυτο γιατρεύεται με γαμο.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι δικαιολογημένα έχει κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για τον γάμο ο άνθρωπος. Διότι ο γάμος είναι πολύ αοβαρό ζήτημα και δύο χρόνια σχέαης δεν είναι μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, δεδομένου οτι τον πρώτο χρόνο βλεπόσασταν μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα.
Ανθή, εσύ γιατί βιάζεσαι τόσο πολύ να παντρευτείτε και πιέζεις συνεχώς την κατάσταση προς τα κει; Εσύ δηλαδή δεν έχεις καμία επιφύλαξη; Είσαι 100% σίγουρη γι αυτόν τον γάμο;
Και εφόσον ο ίδιος σου λέει οτι το σκέφτεται σοβαρά, εσύ γιατί πιέζεις να πάει πιο γρήγορα;
Μήπως σου φύγει ο γαμπρός; Μα δεν σε πήραν και τα χρόνια! 
Καλύτερα να πάνε τα πράγματα με τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος παρά βεβιασμένα.
Μπορεί να έχει τις αμφιβολίες του, όχι για σένα μόνο αλλά και για τον εαυτό του μέσα στον γάμο.
Επίσης, να ξέρεις ένα πράγμα που έχω καταλάβει από διάφορες περιπτώσεις που έχω δει στην ζωή μου:
Ποτέ μην πιέζεις έναν άντρα να παντρευτεί και να κάνει οικογένεια, ενώ εκείνος δεν το θέλει ή δεν το αποφασίζει. Διότι, το πιο πιθανό είναι οτι δεν είναι έτοιμος να αναλάβει ευθύνες. Δηλαδή μπορεί να σε αγαπάει αλλά να μην μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να ανταπεξέλθει στις ευθύνες του γάμου και των παιδιών. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό κι εσύ τον πηγαίνεις "καροτσάκι" να παντρευτείτε, μετά ξέρεις τί σε περιμένει; Θα έχεις πάαρα πολλά προβλήματα! Έτσι όπως σέρνεις τον σέρνεις τώρα, θα τον σέρνεις μια ζωή για τα πάντα: Για να πάτε για ψώνια, για να πάρει τα παιδιά από το φροντιστήριο, για να κάνετε σεξ, για να πάτε οικογενειακώς μια βόλτα, για να αντιμετωπίσετε τα διάφορα οικογενειακά θέματα και προβλήματα. Θα σ αρέσει να ζεις αυτήν την κατάσταση διαρκώς, σε όλη σου την ζωή; Ξέρεις πόσες γυναίκες έχουν παντρευτεί άντρες ανώριμους, ανέτιμους για γάμο και ανίκανους ή ανήμπορους να αναλάβουν ευθύνες και τραβάνε το κάρο και όλο το ζόρι της οικογένειας μόνες τους;
Ίσως δηλαδή και να πρέπει να εκτιμήσεις το γεγονός οτι σκέφτεται και δεν αποφασίζει γρήγορα. Κανείς άλλωστε δεν θέλει έναν αποτυγχημένο γάμο.
Με την προηγούμενη αρραβωνιαστικιά γιατί χώρισε, γνωρίζεις;

----------


## Remedy

ακριβως οπως τα λεει η κασσανδρα.
ενας αποτυχημενος γαμος ειναι πολυ χειροτερος απο το να μην γινοταν.
και σερνεις και την σταμπα , μετα..

----------

